# My hot sauce addiction



## Tony (Aug 2, 2013)

One of my other time burners is making my own hot sauce.  Here are a few pics of my 2013 Smoking Hot Sauce:  10# habanero peppers, 10# serrano, 1# dried/smoked Habs, a bit of chocolate, bourbon, various spices.  My best smokey one yet.  A bit on the hot side.  My other fave has 10# habs, 5# horseradish (I grow my own), plus a few spices.  Wow.  It really clears the sinuses - and tastes great!

I am no longer allowed to make this stuff in the house.  Or outside when the windows are opened.


----------



## dagmar88 (Aug 2, 2013)

oh, I'm a sucker for spicy/hot food too. And I just love horseradish!
Especially with crayfish and citrus or a ham sandwich.


----------



## sweethavenarts (Aug 2, 2013)

I need to do this, my husband LOVES hot sauce. 
the rest of the people in my house, not so much....


----------



## Tony (Aug 2, 2013)

Nice Plants!  What type of peppers are those?  At first I thought that they were Fatalii, but I see that I was mistaken.  I've had terrible luck growing my own very hot peppers.  We only get about 1 month of rain free warm weather here.  But I just found this (see pic) at fatalii.net and think I will give the "bonchi" a try.  What's one more hobby, right?


----------



## Tony (Aug 2, 2013)

juiceman - did you actually grow all of those varieties in the jars?  If so, I am very jealous.  Where are you located?


----------



## CrafterAl (Aug 2, 2013)

Looks like more than "a bit" on the hot side to me!

Great pictures.

Looks like good stuff.

Thanks.


----------



## LearnHowToMakeBows (Aug 6, 2013)

This is awesome!!  I never thought of making my own hot sauce...my hubby would love that!  The last house we lived in had ghost peppers in teh backyard from the last tenants and he loved adding them to everything he ate!


----------



## Robert (Aug 6, 2013)

Scrolling thru the pix, I'm thinking, oh, a pot of okra, he's going to put hot sauce on them...only to realize later those are hot peppers!


----------



## CaraCara (Aug 6, 2013)

DH is a huge sucker for all sauces suicidal and nuclear.  The ornamental pepper plant reminded me of one I had before we were married. I dared him to eat one because he kept bragging about how he could eat anything hot. I don't think I have ever seen sweat pour so much and so quickly out of someone's head.  It was so hot he had tears streaming down his cheeks.  I never laughed so hard in my life either.  Alas, it was not humble pie and he still hasn't learned, lol.


----------



## Tony (Aug 7, 2013)

I understand.  I suffered through the "Great Balls of Fire" challenge at Salvador Molly's in Portland, Oregon.  (as featured in "Man vs. Food" - but I did it before seeing the show)  The first three were awesome.  The last two were pure pain.  Their salsa was similar.  But my pic is on the wall, probably covered by a few others by now.  That was a very long night.  but...........I'm getting the need to do it again.  My mouth is watering just thinking about it.


----------



## tyerod (Oct 14, 2013)

Holy moly those pics are making my mouth water.  I have tried making a few hot sauces with mixed results.  Mainly I try fermenting the chilies then aging in vinegar.  A lot of time the sauces have a "green" taste I am not very fond of.  I am going to have to try some other methods.


----------



## detroitgirl77 (Oct 16, 2013)

Yum! Those sauces look delicious. I will have to try making some next year with my garden goodies. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Soap Making


----------

